# Loud Engine on start...



## aziphrale (Aug 3, 2004)

I got an 89 max from a friend about 3 months ago. After changing the brake system and transmission and a brand new engine. Along with the controll arm bushings, and paint job the car is finally starting to look right. The engine was sounding quiet and sweet when i first got it installed 2 weeks ago now the engine is loud on the start up and after driving for 20 min or so it isnt loud anymore. This was never a problem before. Is there somethign that i can do to stop this? Another question that i have is that the Engine oil seems to be burning up. im sure its not a leak because that was why i got the engine swapped in the first place. There is no leaking in my garage. But it seems like the oil is lower and lower all the time. not to mention that the engine is so hot that i feel the heat coming from the side of the car not alot but enought to know engine is hot. There is no blinking lights or major heat problems inside the car but i also smell a slight odor in the car when im going fast if the windows and stuff is closed.Could there be a leak in fuel system or something cause it kinda smells like gas? Please any questions on this will be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you're got about half a dozen problems..

oil leak/burning oil
exhaust leak
fuel leak

all common on these cars.

how's the coolant level? check in the coolant for oil contamination- if you've got a blown head gasket, the oil could be getting into the cooling system around the head gasket.


----------



## aziphrale (Aug 3, 2004)

How will i know that it is an oil leak. Will it be brown i mean cause the radiator fluid is almost a dark green. Can you also tell me about the exhuast leak how can i diagnose that?  Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------

